# Need Help With This Humidor



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

My friend ordered this humidor some time ago:










Napoleon No. II Humidor - Cigars International

He didn't season it or use it for some time (he's owned it for well over a year now). So we're quite sure CI won't take it back.

Anyhow, we can't get it to hold humidity at all. We can only get it up to about 45%. I walked him through the seasoning process and salt tested his hygrometer for him. The problem is all of the leakage around the drawers.

We've been looking for some sort of self adhesive foam weatherstripping to make a seal but the way the drawers line up prohibits this.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

It could possibly not be the drawers and it could be the seal on the glass top.try putting a flash light inside with the drawers closed and cover the glass top with something and see how much light escapes from the drawers. if you see no light then its the top and can be sealed easily with some silicone.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

and if it is the drawers maybe some felt on the top and bottom of the shelves (in between the shelves)and on the left and right side from top to bottom. where you can see the ligt coming threw.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

SEASON it properly first. Follow Herf n Turfs sticky at the top of this forum page. Follow the directions, it works. Trying to season a humidifier "as you go" in the dryer fall/winter season will drive you crazy and may ruin some nice sticks..
Also extra beads or cat litter will never hurt.


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

If seasoning is hard due to leaking, why not put it in a garbage bag (unused) while you're seasoning it, and close the garbage bag as tightly as possible with clips? It won't be air tight, but it'll be way better than what's happening now.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats the problem with so many humidors, they are made to look neat and sell, NOT to hold cigars very well..


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

By the looks of it, those drawers are going to be your major issue.
The felt idead is probably your best shot. Thats what I would do. Just fill the voids the best that you can.
Silicone around that glass would be good too.


----------

